# R35 to R32 coilpack loom



## adamc (May 8, 2010)

After the loom to fit r35 coilpacks to an r32 gtr.

Thanks


----------



## Yvo (Dec 24, 2015)

have a look here,





RB26DETT - Nissan Skyline GTR R32 - Wiring Specialties







www.wiringspecialties.com




think you wil find what your looking for


----------



## wally254 (Apr 1, 2020)

adamc said:


> After the loom to fit r35 coilpacks to an r32 gtr.
> 
> Thanks











RB R35 VR38 Coil Pack Harness Loom - (RB20 RB25 RB26)


Platinum RB Series Coil Harness RB Series Coil Harness to use with R35 Coils Features: * Wiring loom is manufactured with new OEM plugs, braid covered, dual heat shrunk joinery. RB HARNESS FLOW CHART RBLOOM1 R32 GTR - 6pin igniter delete, big 3pin grey power RBLOOM2 RB25 - 7pin igniter delete...




www.prpeu.com





Plenty of other RB goodies on there too


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

wally254 said:


> RB R35 VR38 Coil Pack Harness Loom - (RB20 RB25 RB26)
> 
> 
> Platinum RB Series Coil Harness RB Series Coil Harness to use with R35 Coils Features: * Wiring loom is manufactured with new OEM plugs, braid covered, dual heat shrunk joinery. RB HARNESS FLOW CHART RBLOOM1 R32 GTR - 6pin igniter delete, big 3pin grey power RBLOOM2 RB25 - 7pin igniter delete...
> ...


Sensible prices. 
Any links for the full kit including coil packs?


----------



## wally254 (Apr 1, 2020)

TABZ said:


> Sensible prices.
> Any links for the full kit including coil packs?








Domain Parked With VentraIP Australia







www.prpeu.com


----------

